# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В серверную стойку уместили 2048 процессоров

## Kuzz

Компания SeaMicro представила свой сервер SM10000, который позволяет уместить в оборудование высотой в 10 стоечных юнитов 512 процессоров Intel Atom, работающих на частоте 1,6 гигагерца, пишет GigaOm. Таким образом, в серверную стойку помещается четыре блока, содержащих в общей сложности 2048 процессоров. 

В SeaMicro отмечают, что их технология не привязана к определенному типу процессора и позволяет, например, заменить Atom на чипы с микроархитектурой ARM. SM10000 оснащен терабайтом оперативной памяти. Передача данных между системными платами внутри сервера осуществляется на скорости 1,28 терабита в секунду. Покупателям также предлагается докупить твердотельные накопители - к одному SM10000 можно подключить до 64 таких устройств. Энергопотребление SM10000 вчетверо ниже, чем у обычных и составляет менее двух киловатт. Он также занимает вчетверо меньше места. Разработчики утверждают, что их сервер способен заменить 40 стоечных двухпроцессорных юнитов с четырехъядерными процессорами. 

Стоимость SM10000 составляет 139 тысяч долларов. Представители SeaMicro считают, что их решение пригодится крупным интернет-сервисам, таким как Facebook и Amazon, для которых важна не столько производительность, сколько энергоэффективность и дешевизна серверов. 

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Torvic99

Угу это вам не 6 материнок в корпусе от персоналки  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

